
Personal data of a billion Indians sold online for $8 - djrogers
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/india-national-id-database-data-leak-bought-online-aadhaar
======
aag8
It's ironic how two-faced the Aadhar system is. On one hand, this is the
largest scale modern public identification system I can think of with more
complex biometrics than just fingerprints. The Indian government made a
concerted effort to create Aadhar IDs for even the most remote villages in
India.

On the other hand, I wouldn't be surprised if the security of the Aadhar
database is already outdated. Even if the database is secure, corruption in
the Indian government is so widespread that it would be easy to bypass.

